# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Польза орального секса

## BiZ111

*Итак, вот какие преимущества получает от орального секса женский организм*:

*Зубы*. В сперме содержатся ценные минералы, укрепляющие десны. К тому же, имеющиеся в ней цинк и кальций не хуже дорогих паст способствуют восстановлению зубной эмали. Если заниматься оральным сексом два раза в неделю, вероятность кариеса уменьшается на 40%.

*Грудь*. В мужской сперме содержится гормон простагландин. При попадании в организм, он стимулирует выработку женских гормонов, в том числе эстрогена. У женщин не только улучшается состояние кожи и волос. Благодаря эстрогенам увеличивается объем груди и бедер. И никаких пластических хирургов не нужно! Такой эффект достигается только при условии, что женщина глотает сперму.

*Сжигание калорий*. Ученые утверждают, что 26 минут французской любви сжигают калории от одной съеденной пиццы. А 53 минуты орального секса, окончившегося оргазмом, уничтожают три гамбургера и пачку чипсов.

*Антистресс*. Во время оральных ласк стимулируются нервные окончания на губах и вырабатывается гормон окситоцин, обладающий расслабляющим действием. Также врачи отмечают, что сперма содержит липиды и аминокислоты, которые обладают отличным заживляющим действием при стрессовых заболеваниях желудка - гастрите, колите, язве.

*Беременность*. При минете женщина получает дозу ДНК партнера. При будущей беременности это поможет плоду прижиться в матке. Ведь после оплодотворения иногда не срабатывает механизм "распознавания" белков партнера, и плод отторгается. Но при постоянном контакте со спермой организм привыкает к ней, и иммунная система не воспринимает белки как чужеродные. Перед зачатием врачи рекомендуют трехнедельную практику орального секса. Правда, тут одно "но": сперму обязательно нужно глотать, иначе все лечение насмарку.

----------


## ПаранойА

Круто)

----------


## Irina

Я об этом давно читала в одном медицинском журнале. Правда там статья ещё больше была. Как ни крути, одни плюсы получаются - кому польза, кому удовольствие.

----------

